# [solved] truecrypt mount options

## mistake25

hi,

how can i set my mount options from shell? if i use graphic interface of truecrypt, and when i'm mounting my drive i'm asked for password, and there in options it is possible to set mount options, so i write there uid=1001,gid=1018,umask=037 and everything work as i wish, but when try to use shell using command

truecrypt --mount-options='uid=1001,gid=1018,umask=037' /dev/sdxy /mountpoiont

i will get error unknown option: uid=1001

what can i do to make it work?

thanks

solution: use --fs-options insted --mount-options

----------

